# Boatright hulls



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Anyone out there have any info or own a Boatright 2278 or 2478. Any info about it would be nice. My son is thinking about buying one and would like to talk to someone that has experience with this hull.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

I believe they are built somewhere in LA and Boatright rigs them. I know two people that own them and love them. I wanted one but they are out of my price range. I bought a 24 Carolina Skiff for our business for half the price of the Boatright. Don't get me wrong I would rather have a Boatright. Texas Marine has a really nice used 24.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Where is Texas Marine?


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

There's one in Seabrook and one in Beaumont. The boat is on their website.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm almost positive that boat right makes their boats in house. They used to be in friendswood, and I always saw them moving around unpainted aluminum hulls. They moved loactions, but are still in business. From what I have heard, they are pretty solid aluminum boats.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Their hulls are made in La. Then boatright finishes them out to the buyers specs. Good solid boats as far as I can tell. I just wanted to talk to some one that owns a 2278 to see how it rides etc. Boatright doesn't keep many finished boats on hand so it is hard to see the particular boat that you may want. I am not to concerned as to how everyone has their boat rigged out. More of how it handles and rides.
thanks
David


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Boatright hulls are made by Custom Flats in La. All they do is elevate the floor and rig them.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Boatright*

Glen Boatright and Custom flats are somewhat attached.I own Texas Scotter 1996 model 18 ft 70+wide.Its a fishermans dream.The deck is so wide and flat hardly any step up or down.And Tuff like a Tank.If I had to do it again the only thing I would do is get the 22or 24footter not that mine is too small there just bigger. I was at Glens shop last fall he was just a few miles off Beltway 8 on old Galveston HY.Stop by he is a really nice guy and you probably can see how there built. Website www.boatrightmarine.com 281-992-4554.....CVA34


----------



## jorgepease (Apr 14, 2011)

The 24 will be the one I pick up, love them and Iv never even been on one!


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

I worked for boatright a few years back. There were two of us that rigged the boats out. The hulls were brought in from Louisiana. I have not been to the new shop but I would think he is still just rigging them out. Back when I was there it was me and ed from safe floor doing the rigging.


----------



## tooshallow17 (Apr 10, 2009)

And yes the boats are very well built.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have a 16' that I bought new in 1993....I'm on my second motor, wore out the first one, and the hull is still as good as it was when new. Not one crack in the hull, and it has been through hell. I've had it in every bay from Lake Calcasieu, La to Port Mansfield......still going strong.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice looking older model. That also looks like the old Gue Hole road boat ramp at a very high tide.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

atcfisherman said:


> Nice looking older model. That also looks like the old Gue Hole road boat ramp at a very high tide.


The old Oak Island ramps....2 days before Ike hit.


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a 22 ft boatright and very please with the ride and performance.
Drafts shallow and a 24 v trolling motor will move it around with ease.
Fun to take family fishing with plenty of room on deck.


----------



## Capt. Sandbar (Jun 12, 2004)

Tell E. to go talk to David W., here in Big D. He has one and has had cracks and one hole that they would not cover. The boat was never mistreated and has had a few problems.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone running their V front just wondering if would help cut through the chop.


----------



## jamesoquin (Oct 31, 2008)

*2272 Boatright*

Does anyone know who owns this boat. I would really like to pick their brain on a new build that I bought from Glenn.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Many Boatright Threads*

Do a search for Boatright & you will have many years of posts by me & others that have owned a Boatright..

Lot of info & pictures...

One Word.. Best Boat I Ever Owned In 50+ years of fishing the Texas Coast!!

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

*2272 and 2478*

Here are some pics of a 2272 and a 2478 flush deck. Give us a call if you want any details. My fishing partner just riged out the 2478 and all iI can say is no matter howmuch push back Glen gives you the console needs to be moved forward, we went up 12'' and could have went 6'' more


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I worked for glen last year. The shop is on 528 before you get to 35 on the right before ronn carter. The hull is glens design that's built for him in La. The boat comes on trailer with hull and deck. At glens shop he mounts consoles and welds rails on and anything else that you could want. Great boats for sure. Pricey but good boats.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Best boat I ever owned but I was not happy with Glenn's service after the sale.


----------

